# Style Savvy for the Switch?



## Imbri (Aug 14, 2020)

I played Trendsetters, Fashion Forward, and Styling Star on the 3DS, enjoying all of them. The stories were fun, but I really loved putting together outfits for my character, customers, and the mannequins. I've seen something that looks like it might be a version for the Switch, but with all the fake stuff out there, I'm not sure.

The new game would be called Style Savvy: Fashion Famous. Has anyone found a confirmed account of this? I can only imagine how the game would look on the Switch, and we really need a fashion game. I love dressing up in AC, but that has its limits, and there isn't anything that really focuses on fashion, that I've found. If anyone knows of one, please post it here.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2020)

Omg I haven’t heard of this before. I always LOVED style savvy on the 3ds. I would love it if this were true!!!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 14, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Omg I haven’t heard of this before. I always LOVED style savvy on the 3ds. I would love it if this were true!!!



Yeah, I'm thinking about dusting my 3DS off so I can play again.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about dusting my 3DS off so I can play again.


Am I hallucinating here, or did one of them let you make your perfect fantasy boyfriend and dress him up? Because I feel like I remember that lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't seen an official announcement for a Switch version, but a release would be likely given its niche popularity on the DS / 3DS. If Sim games like Cooking Mama can debut on Switch, Style Savvy can too! 

I enjoyed both Trendsetters and Styling Star and still have both. If I got bored of dressing mannequins I'd scoot over and do a few  makeovers or buy a few new pieces so I had more options to play with later. Loved the amount of choice for different colors and styles. Unlocking new colors through photographs was an interesting mechanic too. 

@Bcat  Yes! I believe that was a feature in Trendsetters.


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 14, 2020)

I love Style Savvy! I played the first one for DS, Trendsetters, and Fashion Forward. I never played Styling Star, but I would like to play it though.

I am hoping for Style Savvy to release for the Switch, I would like to see more clothes and some new features.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2020)

The only Style Savvy game I ever played was Trendsetters, which I begged for when I was like 14 and absolutely loved.  I'm not a huge fan of the series or anything, but I'm sure a Switch title would make plenty of people happy.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 14, 2020)

I've only ever played Trendsetters before (and the demo for Fashion Forward) but I really liked it! 

I tried searching for info on a Switch version in Japanese and couldn't find anything... I guess since it's made by an American company? I could only find what's on the Wikia.


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

i haven’t heard anything about this but i would love for style savvy to come to switch! it was one of my favourite games for the ds and 3ds :0


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 15, 2020)

I have played every title in the series and *loved *them. So much so that the only reason why I got a 3DS was because of New Leaf and Trendsetters.

Maybe it's my optimistic fan talking, but I can't imagine why they wouldn't release a new Style Savvy considering they've had so many versions of it, and it appears to sell relatively well? Though Fashion Forward only being available through the e-Shop and not in a physical version might not be the best sign...

But! We know that COVID-19 has impacted the game industry tremendously, pushing back release dates on many titles. There's a chance that that's what's been affecting Style Savvy.

There is a leaker on Twitter who is known for their past good predictions, who said back in November 2019 that a New Style Boutique 4 (or Style Savvy) was meant to be part of Nintendo's line up for the first half of 2020. Please take it with a *huge* grain of salt. But if you trust the leaker, Nintendo is planning to release the game at some point - the virus has just messed up their plans.

And! A new trademark was filed for Style Savvy by Nintendo in February. The trademark apparently applies to video games, mobile games, and "provision of goods and services" (ie. merch), so either Nintendo is protecting their assets, or hopefully it means movement in the progression of the series in some way.

I haven't heard anything about Fashion Famous yet. Given we don't even know if/when Style Savvy is coming to Switch, it seems more of a fantasy than anything, but I'd love to be proven wrong. Full disclosure, I haven't seen the original source posts talking about Fashion Famous.

Can you tell I really love these games?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 15, 2020)

I would love one on switch!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 16, 2020)

Which do you guys think is the best installment in the series so far out of the four?

I only own #2 (Trendsetters) and I heard a lot of people saying that it's their favorite. If we don't get 5 soon I might want to check out 3 or 4 but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not...


----------



## Anaiese (Oct 16, 2020)

Styling star has been the best to me and I played all of them. Better looking in general, I’ve been looking everyday to see if the switch has any news for this game to be on there. I’m desperate!!!


----------



## Manah (Oct 17, 2020)

Whatever it will be called, I want it and preferably now. 

I'm also one of the people who were unironically hoping for Style Savvy DLC in Smash.


----------



## fuzzybug (May 3, 2021)

Just recently heard about the rumour of them making a style savvy for Switch and I really hope it's true, guess we'll have to see as June 30th gets closer...

There really aren't enough games geared towards females; I feel like SS is one of the best games that has always been just for us. I mean, the AC franchise is sort of female-driven because of clothes, but I would categorise it more as unisex, while we have to be honest and realise Mario has always been for guys. I mean, a short man with a mustache saving a girl in distress? So generic it screams teenage boy lol


----------



## vanivon (May 3, 2021)

omggg i haven't heard of this at all but now that i know about it i REALLY hope that it's real.... i haven't played all the style savvy games (yet) but i've played the DS one and i'm very much addicted to styling star, so a switch style savvy game sounds like a dream


----------



## mirukushake (May 3, 2021)

fuzzybug said:


> Just recently heard about the rumour of them making a style savvy for Switch and I really hope it's true, guess we'll have to see as June 30th gets closer...
> 
> There really aren't enough games geared towards females; I feel like SS is one of the best games that has always been just for us. I mean, the AC franchise is sort of female-driven because of clothes, but I would categorise it more as unisex, while we have to be honest and realise Mario has always been for guys. I mean, a short man with a mustache saving a girl in distress? So generic it screams teenage boy lol



Do you have a link to the rumor? I'd be interested to see. I know the company that makes the Style Savvy games was hiring for "designers and planners who like fashion" starting in December of last year, but that means we probably won't see another game for a while, assuming they're even hiring for a SS game.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 5, 2021)

fuzzybug said:


> Just recently heard about the rumour of them making a style savvy for Switch and I really hope it's true, guess we'll have to see as June 30th gets closer...
> 
> There really aren't enough games geared towards females; I feel like SS is one of the best games that has always been just for us. I mean, the AC franchise is sort of female-driven because of clothes, but I would categorise it more as unisex, while we have to be honest and realise Mario has always been for guys. I mean, a short man with a mustache saving a girl in distress? So generic it screams teenage boy lol



I'd also like more games aimed at females (I tend to gravitate towards them). I believe NL leaned into the female audience for AC more but with NH they tried pretty hard to push a gender-neutral feel e.g. much less cutesy stylistic designs. 

OT but I'd generally like more chill, casual games to come to Switch like Tomodachi Life

Fingers crossed for Switch1


----------



## -Lumi- (May 5, 2021)

I would love to see a Style Savvy game for the Switch! I haven't played any of the previous titles but they have always sparked my interest. I would definitely love to play one of the 3DS games if I can get my hands on it for a cheaper price just to see what it's like! That being said, if they come out with one for the Switch I would likely just get that instead. The graphics on the Switch are a lot better than the 3DS and I'd love to see what kinds of clothes and things they're able to make for it.


----------



## Tindre (May 7, 2021)

I hope for this so much; those games are so cozy and enjoyable even though I am not very good with fashion myself.. for me the soundtrack of the first game (ds game) is so incredibly nostalgic. I watched a Japanese streamer play it on youtube a while back and it was so great to revisit it! The soundtrack is actually really short loops with "english" lyrics (actually just made to sound like english). The newer games have a totally different vibe to them which I adore too, but the first one is special to me..


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 8, 2021)

Tindre said:


> I hope for this so much; those games are so cozy and enjoyable even though I am not very good with fashion myself.. for me the soundtrack of the first game (ds game) is so incredibly nostalgic. I watched a Japanese streamer play it on youtube a while back and it was so great to revisit it! The soundtrack is actually really short loops with "english" lyrics (actually just made to sound like english). The newer games have a totally different vibe to them which I adore too, but the first one is special to me..


I've been noticing more Japanese let's players recently revisiting the first game or trying it out for the first time recently for some reason


----------



## Tindre (May 8, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I've been noticing more Japanese let's players recently revisiting the first game or trying it out for the first time recently for some reason



I think they kind of follow each other; the first one I saw play it was dokomusu and he seems to play mostly games with a cute vibe like that, like hamtaro, tamagotchi corner shop, other dressup games etc. so he may have started it since he seems pretty big


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 8, 2021)

Tindre said:


> I think they kind of follow each other; the first one I saw play it was dokomusu and he seems to play mostly games with a cute vibe like that, like hamtaro, tamagotchi corner shop, other dressup games etc. so he may have started it since he seems pretty big


Yeah he was one of the ones I saw playing it


----------

